# Mai Tai's kittens



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not on here much these days but just thought I'd share some pictures of our lovely kitties born on Boxing Day


----------



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

How cute! I love their big ears. Looks like Mai Tai is a good mummy to them. You're lucky - when my mum's dog had pups she didn't want to know.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are adorable!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Love them:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

They are beautiful Lynn :001_tt1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're so cute


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Aaww ickle siamese babies, they are so cute.
Is there a lilac point in there by any chance.
Every time I see piccies of siamese it makes me want one even more.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

littlekitty said:


> Aaww ickle siamese babies, they are so cute.
> Is there a lilac point in there by any chance.
> Every time I see piccies of siamese it makes me want one even more.


I've already had two inquiries for my little lilac girl!! I'm still not sure if I want to keep her for myself though. Their dad is a lilac point and he is stunning.


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> I've already had two inquiries for my little lilac girl!! I'm still not sure if I want to keep her for myself though. Their dad is a lilac point and he is stunning.


I love lilac points, they are stunning, and am going to have one as my next cat.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh wow :001_tt1: :001_tt1: i really really would love one! lol!


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

aww so cute:smile5:


Robert


----------



## sue100 (Jan 20, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm not on here much these days but just thought I'd share some pictures of our lovely kitties born on Boxing Day
> View attachment 37923
> 
> 
> ...


our kittens share a birthday lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww congratulations on Mai Tai,s kittens, they are just so sweet, gorgeous, xxxxx isnt she a clever girl,,,


----------

